# WTB..8th grade and up homeschooling materials



## ruralmaina (May 21, 2011)

Looking for 8th grade and up homeschooling materials. This will be our first year homeschooling and am looking for what it will take to go from here on up.
Interested in all kinds of materials. Does not have to be christian based. We are open to all materials.
Thanks


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

My daughter will be 8th grade this year. We are using Apologia Physical science, saxon alg. 1/2, Easy grammar plus, wordly wise (for spelling and vocabulary), Abeka history, abeka health and she is taking several classes at our local homeschool co-op. We also do our own Literature program and use great literature books and just read/work with them.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I second the Apologia Science. We have used the elementary ones, DS will be 7th this year and will do General Science.

Lots of people like the Saxon math. I've looked and the books and can't stand them (visually / the set-up they use), but I have never used them, so they could be better then they look. My friend that homeschools has her masters in math and uses Abeka with her older kids. Math U See is another popular one, but it is VERY light in the upper grades. If you child is going onto college it could be a problem, according my same friend (who's DH is a college science professor). I'm holding off on our math choice for next year waiting to see if my friend does a co-op. She's toying with the idea, but since her 5th child is only 2 mos old, she's not sure. We will use what she chooses if she does do one...if not we will stick with Rod and Staff (which we love but only goes to 8th grade).


----------



## ruralmaina (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input here. DD has a midline shift so we are trying to work with material with examples/ Lots of examples. We happen to have Saxon Math Alg 1/2 and she looked through it and likes it. SO we are going to use that if we can. We live in Maine and they have a silly phys ed requirement. DD also has a osteo chondral defect in her ankle but the doctor won't excuse her from gym. I wish we could use her ankle therapy as her gym requirement. Around the farm here she does enough . I hate that they require phy ed. Isn't lugging wood in in winter, lugging water to the animals, weeding the garden, all those homesteading things enough for the kid. (but I digress here) 
We are looking for more book than computer material. Her eyes bother her on the computer quicker than if you use a book. She's good in school just hard when the words are jumping all over or your eyes go black. The more stress the eyes get under the less sight she has. We are doing therapy for her eyes as well. Homeschooling this year we are looking for books to challenge her but not over stress the eyes. Being out of the public school should stress her a whole lot less with less pushed timelines. 
I will just keep looking for materials and thank you for your input.


----------

